# Who is Going to BMQ on May 8th?



## hiphopculture (24 Mar 2006)

Any one have BMQ on may 8th, in st Jean? hit me up


----------



## CEhopeful (27 Mar 2006)

Right here man.You already knew that though. Best of luck to you. Cheers.


----------



## hiphopculture (27 Mar 2006)

haha of course...  hey whats youre ambitions for the military anyhow?


----------



## CEhopeful (27 Mar 2006)

KICK SOME xxxxxxx ***. well sort of, I am thinking I Want to make a career of it. I went to school for a while, diidnt like it, Im in shape, love canada, guns, physical exercise, discipline, testosterone, never had a lot of money figured hey, I might as well join. yours?
cheers


----------



## Quag (30 Mar 2006)

CEhopeful said:
			
		

> KICK SOME FUCKIN ***. well sort of, I am thinking I Want to make a career of it. I went to school for a while, diidnt like it, Im in shape, love canada, guns, physical exercise, discipline, testosterone, never had a lot of money figured hey, I might as well join. yours?
> cheers



You should probably have a better attitude than MIGHT AS WELL join.  I'm sure this what just a mind slip on your part however ;D.  

I can tell you one thing though, if you don't have solid reasons for joining and a passion for what you do, St.Jean will rip you apart and you will be VR'ing pretty damn quick.

Good Luck and I'll see you around the 'Mega' this summer.


----------



## CEhopeful (31 Mar 2006)

Hello,
Just wondering who is going to basic on May 8th, I kno wof two fellows so far, Hiphopculture, and a gent who was sworn in with me yesterday. Hope to see some of you there! cheers!!!!


----------



## CEhopeful (31 Mar 2006)

no, Im very passionate about this job, I fear VRing, I tellmyself now I wont. I cant wait to join, I really want to be a member of the family. I love canada, if it wasnt for this great nation of ours, and free health care, I would either be , really poor, or I would have died, when I was a baby, but yes, I though I would give soem insight to my passion. I really look forward to making damn good friends as well. Cheers!!!!!


----------



## CEhopeful (31 Mar 2006)

I just htought Id put up another post, more of a direct question, nothing agaisnt you hiphopculture.jerk.... ;D


----------



## Illegio (1 Apr 2006)

I will be there. Just got sworn in yesterday.


----------



## chrisf (1 Apr 2006)

Quag said:
			
		

> You should probably have a better attitude than MIGHT AS WELL join.



I've got one friend who has the unfortunate distinction of being able to say he joined the army while drunk... twice...


----------



## The Gues-|- (1 Apr 2006)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I've got one friend who has the unfortunate distinction of being able to say he joined the army while drunk... twice...



hahaha, that's good for a laugh anyways... we don't all join for the same resons I suppose.  

Good luck hiphopculture and CEhopeful on your new career! :cheers:


----------



## CEhopeful (1 Apr 2006)

THANKS!I jog,nap and get drunk to pass the time until it arrives, a month can seem so long, but Im sure a couple weeks into it, Ill be wishing I was jogging drinking and napping all over again. Cheers!!!!!


----------



## hiphopculture (6 Apr 2006)

hahah wow... oh boy the things ill have to put up with lol......cant wait.... a month from today i leave for my flight...


----------



## misfit (6 Apr 2006)

i'm waiting for BACKGROUND checks still. My medical cleared at Ottawa and I should have got in by now. This is taking forever. I have no criminal record and have lived in canada my whole life. I don't know what is taking so goddamn long for them to find out I'm not some sketchy character. I 've been calling the recruiting center for weeks now since all the testing was complete and all they say is wait. Losing patience big time.


----------



## theseeker (6 Apr 2006)

misfit said:
			
		

> i'm waiting for BACKGROUND checks still. My medical cleared at Ottawa and I should have got in by now. This is taking forever. I have no criminal record and have lived in canada my whole life. I don't know what is taking so goddamn long for them to find out I'm not some sketchy character. I 've been calling the recruiting center for weeks now since all the testing was complete and all they say is wait. Losing patience big time.



well i hope you are not thinking of going Infantry (sniper) because if you lost your patience then it would not be wise for you to go that route, or the route of a doctor either............ ;D  ;D


----------



## q_1966 (6 Apr 2006)

The secret to patiece is finding something to do in the meantime

I will be there as well, although my travel orders tell me to depart May 6th, once im there (at the airport in Montreal) do I just go straight to St. Jean?


----------



## Rice0031 (6 Apr 2006)

Back to the original topic,
if I get sworn in on time I might see you in BMQ! Though I have no idea if I'll be shipped to St Jean or somewhere else. Still waiting for my medical to be approved and then have to do my physical.

Anyone know where they normally ship off infantry recruits from Ottawa applying for the Googly Fooglies (GGFG)?
(No disrespect intended to GGFG members... but googly foogly amuses me  )


----------



## davidk (6 Apr 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> Back to the original topic,
> if I get sworn in on time I might see you in BMQ! Though I have no idea if I'll be shipped to St Jean or somewhere else. Still waiting for my medical to be approved and then have to do my physical.
> 
> Anyone know where they normally ship off infantry recruits from Ottawa applying for the Googly Fooglies (GGFG)?
> (No disrespect intended to GGFG members... but googly foogly amuses me  )



Wherever it is, it won't be St. Jean. It's been said everywhere on this site, St. Jean is where REG force do BMQ...GGFG may be first in order of precedence in the PRes, but it's just not the same thing


----------



## Rice0031 (6 Apr 2006)

Pte D. Krystal said:
			
		

> Wherever it is, it won't be St. Jean. It's been said everywhere on this site, St. Jean is where REG force do BMQ...GGFG may be first in order of precedence in the PRes, but it's just not the same thing



Good point. I apologize for my ignorance of the search button, as is typical for most message board newbies (though I do a lot of reading here).
Nevertheless, I'm pumped for basic  :warstory:

Note to self: stop being an ignorant, lazy board user, and use that damned search button (which has helped me find all the OTHER info I've looked for on here  )


----------



## hiphopculture (7 Apr 2006)

Hey BRazil..... yea  im guessing so... but i dont know... were in the same boat? what time does youre flight arrive? mine is at lunch time approximately..... what about yourself? and if you receive the answer hit me up because id like to know also


----------



## q_1966 (7 Apr 2006)

I just read my orders in detail, and I leave May 5th in the morning and I get to Montreal at 2200hrs (Same day)


----------



## hiphopculture (7 Apr 2006)

so do we just take a cab to st jean? unless their is more than 9 personel than their is no personal bus there to pick us up... so we take a cab?


----------



## davidk (7 Apr 2006)

Take a cab, and get a reciept. Make sure you hold on to it so the CF can re-imburse you later.


----------



## q_1966 (7 Apr 2006)

so it doesnt matter if I get there at midnight / 1am, they will accomodate?


----------



## striker (7 Apr 2006)

For those who are going on may 8th when did you get your call ?


----------



## q_1966 (8 Apr 2006)

I got sworn in on March 27th and they gave me a job offer about a week before that


----------



## hiphopculture (8 Apr 2006)

exact same for me... the 27th and EXACTLY one week prior i received the job offer


----------



## atticus (8 Apr 2006)

Brazil_66 said:
			
		

> so it doesnt matter if I get there at midnight / 1am, they will accomodate?



The doors lock at 0100 for green sector, (which is the sector you'll be in). You can always try though.


----------



## striker (8 Apr 2006)

Do you guys think if i didnt get a call for the may 8th BMQ i might still get one or will i have to wait for the next BMQ ?


----------



## q_1966 (9 Apr 2006)

You never know, I heard of some people getting sworn in, and heading off to Basic within the week and sometimes the same day  
Its all about faith


----------



## misfit (10 Apr 2006)

So there is still hope for the May BMQ...I'm just waiting for "the call".


----------



## CEhopeful (10 Apr 2006)

Hello,
I got sworn in on March 30th, basic may 8th,report to st.jean for 1800hrs, on May 7th. There were 4 people who got sworn in with me who started basic in Borden for april 10th. Hope to see you all there.

CHEERS!!!


----------



## striker (10 Apr 2006)

This for all those who are still hoping to get a call for the may bmq... keep having hope i just got my call today(APRIL 10).... woooohoooo !!!!
Im all pumped   

And as a vehicle tecnician.

When i spoke with the  guy over the phone i also got him to say that there were other calls to be made this week, so guys keep hoping cause your phone might be ringing soon.

good luck


----------



## Gruntman (15 Apr 2006)

I'll be there. Looking forward to it. Hope to see some of you guys there.


----------



## Illegio (18 Apr 2006)

Heh, funny story. I originally applied back in November last year, did my testing this February, was told that I'd probably hear something in March. I called a few times to check on the status of my application, and was mostly told that they were waiting for my medical paperwork to get processed. Anyway, hadn't called for a couple weeks, so Monday, March 27th, around maybe 10:00AM I pick up the phone to ask, again, the status of my application. "You've been merit-listed," I hear, so I think, _home-run, at least that's taken care of._ Maybe 12:30 PM the same day, I get a call back. "We've been _really_ busy down here... but do you think you can make it down here to Victoria this Friday?" I was a little taken aback, but I said, of course. Next day I was formally offered a position, and three days (and ten hours driving) after that, I was sworn in. A guy at our swearing-in ceremony that Friday left the next day to start his BMQ on Monday. Just goes to show that it pays to check in, and that government bureaucracy can, on occasion, move swiftly.

Hope to see some of y'all May 8 at St. Jean. Name's Luebke, feel free to look me up, doubly so for any other prospective infanteers.


----------



## hiphopculture (20 Apr 2006)

lol nice story...  im just surprised to see my thread still happening


----------

